# Beam Smokers



## bigjonbbq (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone on here have any knowledge or use of Beam Smokers? They look pretty good, really cheap compared to Langs or other similar smokers, but I've heard that the firebox may be a bit too small. Any opinions?

http://www.beamscustomsmokers.com/menu.html

Thanks,
BigJonBBQ


----------



## pigpen (May 5, 2010)

I know the guy was banned on ebay for shill bidding(bidding up his own items).  He had like 10 screen names.  There are threads about the guy on a couple other forums.  His smokers are built from 1/8" thin except the propane tank models.  I have no idea about his smokers performance or durability.  Price is right though.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 5, 2010)

I'd like to know a little more too.  If they're any good and do they deliver.  Their, Model RS-01 , or 02 are exactly what I am looking for, and I might be able to manage that price.


----------



## rhinton82 (May 8, 2010)

Well if he is a shady character like that with bidding on his own items, i wouldnt fool with him even if his pits were the best...


----------



## smokinhot25 (Oct 26, 2010)

We bought a smoker off of him and were totaly screwed! It was nothing close to nice construction, very thin metal as the other member said, Our firebox burnt through into the food chamber just after a few uses. They look pretty but as they say looks are decieving. We have many broken welds and to sum it up, he isnt a very nice guy to deal with. When your placing an order, he is such an easy going gentleman, but when you call to complain he screams or just doesnt contact you by email or phone. We are presently charging back our smoker with paypal. Our friend also bought one from him, paid by postal money order, was promised a smoker within a week and they havent heard from him for over a month and the money order was cashed. DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THIS PERSON ! ! ! Remember that old saying, you get for what you pay for!


----------



## jdt (Oct 28, 2010)

Check in with Craig Bell from Bellfab, he makes custom pits for very good prices, he builds them one at a time the way you want them, his trailer pits start at what most other pitmakers want for a patio unit. He builds in different sized pipe and you can even upgrade the thickness to 3/8 if you want. I saved $1300 driving to tulsa oklahoma and back.

http://www.bellfab.com/

Good Luck


----------



## smokinhot25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to post pics o I can show the burnt out smoker and our ew pit as well. I've neer ben o insulted, I pot something resonding to another post that someone had mentioed beams ustom smokers. As ar as te cmpany we purchased from, according to them they are a middle man and do not build smokers. They are a dist for many manufacturers. Wasnt trying to advertise anyone, just wanted to warn people. Buy whatever you wish, we were just telling of our pernal exp


----------



## smokinhot25 (Nov 9, 2010)

google and see what you find on beam, I wont say anymore


----------



## jones54 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I am a new memeber and I could not help but be intrigued by your story. I recently spoke to John at Beams custom smokers in regards to buying ine of his smokers. if you have any more information I would like to hear it. Also if you have any pictures of  the smoker you purchased from him I would like to see them. Thanks!


----------



## papagreer (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like Beams is a shady operation. The eBay bidding and the horrible customer service on top of a below par product makes me stay away. Not in the market for a new smoker, but if I was I'd stay clear of that Company. Jones54....do yourself a favor and don't get involved with that headache. Smoking is relaxing and something that you should enjoy doing...not worrying about chasing after a guy because your firebox burnt through. Just my 2 cents.

Chris


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 13, 2011)

Never seen them, but have heard a lot of bad reviews and customer complaints about them - personally I wouldn't even consider buying one with the type of feedback I have read.


----------



## jones54 (Jan 13, 2011)

Duly noted...thanks for the advice.


----------



## jones54 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey JDT, I spoke to Mr. Bell today.. he seems like a real good guy and a straight shooter. I would love to see your smoker Do you have any pics?


----------



## jdt (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll pm ya


----------



## timmbuck2 (Jan 20, 2011)

Before you take his word for Beams smokers, take a look at this:

http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/archives/763846/messages/763134.html

"Posted by OkieJay on November 06, 2010 at 16:52:59:

In Reply to: Beams Custom Smokers posted by Joe Robinson on November 04, 2010 at 14:38:47:

This guy was outed on another forum. According to the information, he was posting pics from Beams Custom smokers on his site and claiming he built them. Then the pics disappeared and the ugly posting started. It was suggested that Beams forced him to stop claiming their work and he got upset. I would not measure Beams based on this jerk.
My 2 certs,
Jay

"

I just found this out by googling beams custom smokers. I was also interested in his smokers and was taking a look around...no idea how good his smokers are, but this other guy has posted on every forum he can find the same story, and usually also mentions he got a great deal at kingsmokers, which apparently was caught using a bunch of pics of smokers that were not theirs. Just a fair warning, and to give Beams a chance. I have not decided what to buy yet, but wanted to point this out. :)


----------



## jones54 (Jan 20, 2011)

I spoke to John the owner of Beams custom smokers on several occasions and he seems like a stand up guy. I don't know much about the quality of his snokers, but one things for sure they are deffinitely priced right, especially for the person who can't afford to spend $2000 or better on a large smoker. He has some smokers on ebay right now and has a good approval rating on ebay as well with positive feedback. I don't know if I am going to get one of his, but I am definitely not ruling it out either. Until antbody can show proof that he is not legit, it's all rumors to me.


----------



## smokinhot25 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am a little insulted, I gave my same opinion to all questioning him on all bbq boards. Yes I also googled kingcookers after you had said that, and one thing I can say they never said they manufactured them. As far as my beams smoker Anyone wanting pics please pm me with your email, I will be more than happy to show you. Showed up with all paint missing on front of fenders, firebox door as well as food chamber doors do not seel up for crap, the welds are all pitted badly and any spot welds like countertops etc are all rusted, not to mention that the food chamber can be dented by punching it. So as I said will be more than happy to send pics. Also only 1 out of the 4 shelves have handles on them to pull them out. You be the judge, but I'll never recomend them to anyone........ and the guys name isnt john, its Jim Beam, hes also been nailed with many user names on ebay boosting his bids from other boards I've read.


----------



## queen of ribs (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm so glad I read u all posts I was buying one,matter a fact one just like he had on e-bay,no wonder he couldn't remember what price he told me man! i fell in love with the looks of his smoker's but i'm gonna take u all advice and just keep on shopping but I'm in need of one anybody know anyone honest because I'm in West Virginia.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2011)

Queen OF Ribs said:


> I'm so glad I read u all posts I was buying one,matter a fact one just like he had on e-bay,no wonder he couldn't remember what price he told me man! i fell in love with the looks of his smoker's but I'm gonna take u all advice and just keep on shopping but I'm in need of one anybody know anyone honest because I'm in West Virginia.




 Check out the Lang's they are great smokers. We also have several members with the Bubba Grills smokers and they seem to really like them

Here's the Lang website  http://www.pigroast.com/index.html

Here's the Bubba Grills website  http://www.bubbagrills.net/


----------



## moondog13 (Mar 26, 2011)

I picked  up my Beam Smoker in Sept of 2010 for $2400.00 here is how it all worked out for me.

I sent trough Pay Pal $1200 for the down payment and $1200 when done,the builder said two weeks and it was two weeks.I had him make 8 racks instead of the 4 it came with and some extra changes he did everything he said he would,was easy to deal with and on time.

It was my first smoker so I have nothing to compare it to?  But I will say this "I beat the living daylights outta this smoker every day or every other day since Sept of 2010" smoking 280 Chicken wings per cycle there are days we do two loads.

It sits outside in the Rain and Snow and let me tell ya,Chicago gets COLD and ugly and the paint still looks good.

Note: just now I have noticed that the fire box is warping a little and the door closest to the fire box is not sealing like it did when I first picked it up (could it be the extreme change in Chicago weather combined from the heat from the fire I don't know ???) I just say like anything.. mark it up to wear and tear I abuse this thing daily like I cant tell you.

I installed heat distribution plates across the whole thing and this helped making the heat even ...it seemed like a whole new smoker.

I have always questioned the location of the fire box on THIS unit... it just seems like it could be a little lower? like its to even with the cooking area or..?? any thoughts please send them my way. (pic of smoker in my profile)

Chicago weather is changing here so I will start making alot of mods on it now that I understand the unit.I am sure the builder from Beam would have made the mods for me at that time if just I knew more about smokers when purchased it.

BOTTOM LINE.  would buy again from Beam... yes! 

They seem solid to me,you just gotta know what to tell him you want and need.


----------



## smokinhot25 (Apr 9, 2011)

﻿﻿
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  Here is the pics I was talking about below, I wish I could warn the poor people on ebay that will be taken with this builder


----------



## smokinhot25 (Apr 9, 2011)

This is the beams custom smoker we just got delivered. And after getting screamed at when we called to complain, he just doesnt return calls now or hangs up on us. It showed up with rusted fenders and paint missing. Extremely poor pitted welds, a hole in the top of the smoker. If you notice the warming box pic you'll see light coming through on the bottom left. Its not welded in that corner at all. The electrical wiring is electrical taped to frame, there is NO DAMPERS in anyway to control heat. Just wide open holes with expanded metal over them. It showed up with no temperature guages, it has no handles on to racks, they left metal from cutouts in bottom of chamber. They left everything on bottom that makes it a propane tank, the plate they used on back to cap cooking chamber was never grinded down, is all sticking up and jagged, nothing as far as doors seal up to prevent heat loss, the cutouts are jagged and cut any old way. This smoker is the absolute worst I've ever owned. I wish I could warn the poor people on ebay that are buying these, they have no idea. Just look at the pics, Don't you want to rush right now and buy one. Please warn others about the poor work and attitude of Beams Custom Smokers. It also came with no temp gauges that we had to go buy at a local store. Mr Beam told us to go to hell when we called for the 3rd time for them. This smoker is impossible to cook on. No temp control, holes everywhere, leaks in all doors  ............      

I paid 2400 and almost 800 for shipping. And if you view this model on his sight, I didnt even get what I paid for. The smoker on beams custom smokers is supposed to be alot wider trailer, and the wood cage is supposed to be twice its width and run from the front to the back.... And be aware of the positive posts. Do some research on google, he was caught posting ads, and boosting his own bids on ebay with 12 user names. I recorded all his phone calls and unanswered calls to him and all emails. So I can send audio and emails at your request. He screamed at me like I was a piece of crap. Use you better judgment here. Search on google for beams custom smokers and see what you find

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010539.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010539.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010538.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010538.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010537.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010537.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010536.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010536.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010535.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010535.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010534.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010534.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010533.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010533.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010532.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010532.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010531.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010531.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010530.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010530.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010528.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010528.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010527.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010527.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010526.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010526.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010525.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010525.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010524.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010524.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010523.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010523.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010522.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010522.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/?action=view&current=P1010521.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/flossydana/P1010521.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 9, 2011)

Smokinhot,

PayPal has the ability to "Stop Payment" on your purchase!!!

They have an entire unit dedicated to resolve issues like yours.

How long ago did you purchase the unit?

What did you state on his feedback?

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2011)

It would be really hard for me to consider spending my hard earned money on a smoker from this guy after all of the bad things I have heard  first hand from owners of his smokers. To me it isn't worth it just spend the extra money and get something better.


----------



## mississippiron (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought what appears to be the same smoker you have in March of 2010  but I had them extend out the storage rack w/ a fold down lid along with the axle being left full width. The welds and workmanship dont look any thing like what you have, they are fine. I also had my 2 upper racks not have the handles welded and I didn't notice when I picked it up or I'm sure he would have welded 2 angles on which I did once I got it home and noticed it. Also all the plugs from it's propane days are still in the bottom except 1 that I now use as a drain w/ a ball valve installed, but those being left in did't bother me. My paint job was fine and my trailer wires were not done with elec. tape as yours were. i don't have any daylight coming thru anywhere and it is actually a tight smoker, other than the vertical box doesn't really want to get above 190, but I will say when i fill it up with butts and the 12 that are in the vertical for 12-14 hrs get moved over to the other area to bark up and get to the finished temps. they wind up being some of the best butts out of the whole batch and they . Mine also came with temp guages installed (albeit cheap they still work fine)  unlike yours and after using this smoker for 14-16 times last year it is still in great shape. A couple of changes I would recommend to someone interested in these is to pay extra to get a thicker fire box and for whatever reason my door for the fire box is on the side not the back like yours , which I would prefer it to be on the back (it hits the brake light assy. when opening) My whole transaction was fine with Beams and he had it ready in 2 1/2 weeks as promised for me to come pick up. I have cooked with this at 5 competitions last year and everyboy liked it, especially when I tell them the price (the winter special of 1950 , and remember I had the wide axle and a lot larger storage area with a lid and added a new spare and mount. While cooking on this smoker I can usually stoke the fire box and if it is 70-100 degrees outside I can walk away for a about 2 hrs and 15 min.(w/ it maintaining 200-225) before I need to check it unless I was close to repositioning some of the meat. Your pics prove you had some bonified issues but my cooker and yours don't look anything alike in the quality of workmanship and again he delivered as promised and a smooth transaction. Would buy another if needed and would recomend with a few changes but nothing major. I just saw where smokin25 said this smoker is impossible to cook on an I find that hard to belive because I set my exhaust and my intake on the door of the fire box at about 2/3 rds closed each and never move them again for great constant temps. And I have loaned out 4 times to 3 diff. people and told them that info and all went well, no learning curve what so ever.


----------



## bbq ninja (Aug 26, 2011)

i actually live right down the road from his shop and have seen his smokers. they look pretty good i don't see the problem, mabey somebody should ask for a picture of the smoker their getting before giving him any money. I also noticed that one guy was talking bad about his smokers, but he always recommmended this kingcookers maybe there's a connection and somebody on a different forum said the same thing about king cookers. i think it's the same guy on another account.


----------



## howard (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a Beam smoker and LOVE it.  I have checked his feedback on e-bay, there are 147 and only one negative having to do with someone "THINKS" he is bidding up his smokers. otherwise the last 12 months he has a 100% feedback rating.. before I would rule out his smokers I would look for myself and not take what I read on all the forums as gospel.  MONEY has a way of making people lie about smokers....and conveniently plug another as being better than sliced bread.  Makes me wonder if there is a connection ???


----------



## beefmeister (Sep 30, 2012)

They say "film don't lie" and neither do pictures. That is one junky smoker. Would it even be possible that it is a "boot-leg" version of an authentic Beam...

There seems to be two totally opposite opinions as to the quality of these smokers.

WEIRD


----------



## bamabbq1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Attached is a pic of my ONE YEAR OLD Beam Smoker with flame burning thru the metal between the firebox and smoke chamber...VERY dissatisfied seeing as how this is my livelihood. I personally have repaired 4 broken welds. 












20160402_193309.jpg



__ bamabbq1
__ Apr 2, 2016


----------



## bamabbq1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Name changed on Facebook to Greasyhill...hmmm

https://m.facebook.com/Greasyhill-Smokers-1471090146521483/


----------

